
Amazon says it mitigated the largest DDoS attack ever recorded – vol of 2.3Tbps - simplertms
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/18/21295337/amazon-aws-biggest-ddos-attack-ever-2-3-tbps-shield-github-netscout-arbor
======
tech-historian
To put it in perspective:

"Amazon said that between Q2 2018 and Q4 2019, the largest attacks it saw were
smaller than 1 Tbps, and that in the first quarter of this year 99 percent of
attacks were 43 Gbps or smaller."

